# Beethoven and Bluegrass



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Highlights here from what looks like a terrific concert by Mark O'Connor et al., starting with Beethoven's String Quartet no. 11 (op. 95), then O'Connor's String quartet no. 2, then some selections that will be familiar to O'Connor fans. My interest in bluegrass dates back to a couple of fellow members of my college orchestra demonstrating some licks.


----------

